# Mohs done in global period of ED&C



## smartcoder (Jun 18, 2012)

Mohs was done in global period of ED&C by a different provider. Do I need to use any modifier (79) for Mohs and repair? Thanks for any help.


----------



## DeeCPC (Jun 18, 2012)

No, the global period is on the other provider's procedure and is not a repeat of the same procedure.


----------



## JessH2618 (Jul 6, 2012)

An exception to this is if the two providers are in a group practice and bill under the same tax ID.  Then you would need to use the 79.


----------

